# How do you import Outlook 97 archives into Outlook 2007?



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

I have Microsoft Vista and Office 2007.

I've done the typical walk-throughs on the Internet, and nothing seems to work.

There seems to be a problem importing my Outlook 97 files into Outlook 2007. Does anyone know anything that I can do? Any help would very much be appreciated. Mainly I am worried about my Sent items from Outlook 97. Thank you very much.

Brad

P.S. I also have another backup with is only about 300kb (the main one is about 1.2MB), that I want to restore, which also doesn't work, but I'll worry about that later. Thanks.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello :wave:

What is the problem when you try to import the files? What are you trying to import contacts, emails etc?


----------



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, I'm trying to import my old emails from my old computer which had outlook 97. I can't restore them.

Nothing seems to work. What I'm doing is going to 

File > 'Import and Export' > 'Import from Another Program or File' > 'Personal File Folder.' 

Then I choose my Backup.pst from my CD where I saved the file on. Then it says 'Files to Import (with 'Replace Duplicates with Items Imported Selected'). and I click Browse and navigate to F:/Backup.pst. Then click 'Next,' and type in the password (twice).

Then I get to a screen that has 'Include Subfolders' checked. And 'Insert Items into the Same Folder in: Personal Folders.' Then I click Finish. Nothing happens. Nothing has been imported. Sometimes it creates a new folder, but nothing from my backup is in it. If screenshots would help, I can do that.


----------

